# Fish recipe thread



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Since fish is on the menu a lot this month...I figure it would be helpful to have a single place for new recipes. Here’s my first entry...

*broiled fish*
lay out the fish on a foil-lined baking tray. Sprinkle Cavenders seasoning and a little olive oil. Squeeze a lemon on top, add a few pats of butter and then sprinkle Parmesan cheese. Broil till it flakes. About 10 minutes or so. Simple and easy to do.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Jeff, try it the same way except mix brown spicy mustard, mayo and the Parmesan together. Slather and bake/broil. Try it on a piece.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I’m gonna do that tonight.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Melted butter, minced garlic, a spoonful of olive oil, parmesean cheese, and your preference of seafood seasoning all mixed up in a bowl. Dredge your fresh filet in the mixture to completely coat, then grill on a bed of lemon slices...delish.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Bronzed filets cast iron pan fried in coconut oil is pretty dog gone good too for a little different flavor...it's not overwhelming coconut flavor like coconut shrimp, but just enough to give it a little something.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Guess I hold off telling you about grilling them whole on the barbi mate!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Whole mingos gutted and scaled with some sea salt, pepper, and fresh lemon juice pan fried is amazing as well. Skin crisps up like fried chicken.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

OMG! I just discovered amazing. Clean fillets, sprinkle with favorite seasoning, cover in crushed Ritz crackers. Melt butter in Cast iron skillet and cook fish. Totally easy and perfect.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

jspooney said:


> OMG! I just discovered amazing. Clean fillets, sprinkle with favorite seasoning, cover in crushed Ritz crackers. Melt butter in Cast iron skillet and cook fish. Totally easy and perfect.


Here is the correct way to do that recipe. Momma used to do flounder this way when I was a kid. Works well with any firm white fish. Melt one stick of butter in casserole dish. Line with fillets, (snapper here this time). Season with salt, pepper and garlic. Apply one can of cream of celery soup evenly as you can. Drain a can of mushrooms and apply a layer of those. Bake @450 for an hour, or till it is bubbling in the middle. Remove from oven. Put a crushed tube of Ritz crackers on it. Return to oven till browned. Remove and enjoy.


----------

